# Sexy Costume Thread



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

My brother said that he wants to see pics of you!!!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

if you can get away with it wearing something like that ,go for it!(while you still can)


Hush ,little baby ,don't say a word and never mind that noise you heard,it's just the beast under your bed, in your closet, in your head!


----------



## SumrCFD (Oct 13, 2004)

Cute costumes.

I avoid Atrocity when I can,
but sometimes it seems as if
our paths are destined to cross.


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Wish I could wear something like that!!! Oh! You can ignore that previous post, the little perv signed on under my name.



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

haha No problem..maybe I will post some pics after the party.

No one else is going in a "sexy" costume? [)][B)]


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

I no longer have the figure for a sexy costume  lol



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## punkrockgirl (Aug 31, 2004)

Did anyone else see "Mean Girls" where all the girls used Halloween to dress as slutty as possible, with just some animal ears thrown in to make it legit? Not trying to be a hater, this thread just reminded me of that. My fav sexy Halloween costume was when I went as Little Red Riding Hood, and my husband went as the Big Bad Wolf. Where did I put those pictures?


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

LOL Halloweenqn,he funny!how old?

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Marksin_
> 
> LOL Halloweenqn,he funny!how old?


My brother is 17 but I always call him the little perv. He is a total HORNDOG!! But he's kinda fun to hang out with, he will definitely keep you laughing!



I could feel the soft, shivering touch of the lips on the sensitive skin of my throat, and the hard dents of two sharp teeth, there I closed my eyes in langorous ecstasy and waited, waited with beating heart-Bram Stoker


----------



## dganchor2002 (Oct 26, 2004)

I went as a Mohawk indian two years ago. Not particularly p.c., but barefoot, stripped down to a loincloth, with my head shaved on each side, I got a lot of attention. Strangers were flipping the flaps to have a look (but, of course, I was covered). I ended up roped by a cowgirl. Weather and physique permitting, less is much more on Halloween.


----------



## barbie_girl (Sep 28, 2004)

im being a really skanky barbie


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow dang! Those look great! I wish I wasn't so self-concious about my body or I would wear one of those. lol. I'm pretty thin just not Carmen Eleckra thin.

[xx(]

Or heck I would give my right arm to be even Drew Barrymore thin. She always looks great!

"What an awful name. Willard. If you had a stronger name, Frank Martin wouldn't push you around. Or maybe you've found a girlfriend if you'd had a more handsome name. Mark or Klye. Clark. From now, Willard, your name's Clark."








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

Hehe, I lost 33 lbs. so I'm going for it this year. I'm going to be slutty little Dead Ridinghood. Hubby is going to be the wolf from Warren Zevon's "Werewolves of London" (We're doing twisted storybook characters for our party) I originally was going to just be a slutty LRRH but Dead Ridinghood is more Punny!!!! LOLOL[]

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------

